# Guatemala 2006



## Jeremy Huff (May 25, 2007)

Here are some mixed photos from Guatemala.  Enjoy...


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 25, 2007)

Some more....


----------



## syndicate (May 25, 2007)

great pics thanks for sharing!that Damon(?) species pic is nice.what is there habitat like?


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 25, 2007)

and some more...


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 25, 2007)

Last ones for tonight....


----------



## Gsc (May 26, 2007)

WOW- Great photos... pretty successful trip from the looks of it...


----------



## Nikos (May 26, 2007)

Nice photos Jeremy!
Please also post some of the vinegaroons you found there


----------



## drapion (May 26, 2007)

*Great pics!!!*

I really like your photos!! That C.marg has a nice large brood and the Centruroides thorellii is just plain awesome!!! I would really like to have them in my collection..Looks like I need to plan a trip to there.


----------



## sammyp (May 26, 2007)

Really nice pics! 

I will be travelling through that part of the world myself soon (from Panama to Mexico) and am already looking forward to 'communing' with the various beasties of that region and just getting to see them on their home turf.

Any tips for Guatemala?


----------



## beetleman (May 26, 2007)

very nice! lot's of cool stuff over there:clap:


----------



## Jonathan (May 26, 2007)

Hey,
Great Photo's!  Are those some type of ruins coming out of the treetops?  That is an amazing shot!
Jon


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 26, 2007)

The amblypygi above is Paraphrynus emmaciatus.  The ruin are Tikal, one of the largest Mayan ruins in existence.
Here are a few more pics.


----------



## Crotalus (May 28, 2007)

Fantastic photos!


----------



## Jeremy Huff (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for the comments on my photos.  It was the first trip I did with my Nikon D50.  Much easier to use then my previous camera...I will try to post some South African photos from February.  I took over 2000 scorpion photos on that trip....

Jeremy


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello Jeremy!

Glad You've back and seems so very successful with the trip!
The photos are really stunning!

What does the Uropigy species above?


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Jun 5, 2007)

The thelyphonid is Mayacentrum guatemalae mature male.  Only a little over 1cm.

Jeremy


----------



## Nikos (Jun 5, 2007)

that would be Mayacentrum guatemalae


----------



## Anansis (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks for the Pic's. Isn't Tikal amazing?

Ollie


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks Jeremy!
Interesting. Does it one of the smallers among thelyphonidae?


----------



## Jeremy Huff (Jun 8, 2007)

Yeah, it is one of the smallest, maybe the smallest.  They are about the size of Thelyphonellus.  There are 2 recently described species of Mayacentrum and one species from Mastigoproctus placed in Mayacentrum by Viquez and Armas, 2006.  All of which are in Guatemala.  We only got the one specimen though...The genus ranges from Nicaragua to Belize and is likely in Chiapas, Mexico.

Jeremy


----------



## M.F.Bagaturov (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks very much for always useful info, Jeremy!!!
Hope to her from You!


----------

